
Dutch say 'no' in referendum on spy agency tapping powers - nander
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-netherlands-referendum/dutch-say-no-in-referendum-on-spy-agency-tapping-powers-idUSKBN1GX0QU
======
Hasknewbie
Dupe of:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16642594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16642594)

